

Get to know Voxis, the cybercrime platform for evading fraud detection - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2840816/opensource-subnet/get-to-know-voxis-the-cybercrime-platform-for-evading-fraud-detection.html

======
stevep2007
Almost like buying into a franchise, criminals outsource building fake
ecommerce sites and buy software to beat fraud detection systems.

